# [RISOLTO]Grub a righe

## rete27

Salve ho un problema, quando appere la console del boot manager (grub ) mi viene visualizzata a righe...e non so proprio come risolvere   :Embarassed: 

----------

## HoX

 *rete27 wrote:*   

> Salve ho un problema, quando appere la console del boot manager (grub ) mi viene visualizzata a righe...e non so proprio come risolvere  

 

in che senso a righe? anche a me compare a righe... per ogni riga una configurazione di boot... ma non penso che sia questo che intendi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che tu sia in edit mode? Prova a schiacciare la lettera e

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *rete27 wrote:*   

> Salve ho un problema, quando appere la console del boot manager (grub ) mi viene visualizzata a righe...e non so proprio come risolvere  

 

Io un grub a quadretti non l'ho mai visto! Credo che tu intenda dire che la visualizzazione del menù grub non è chiara ed intravedi solo delle strisce?

----------

## rete27

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Io un grub a quadretti non l'ho mai visto! Credo che tu intenda dire che la visualizzazione del menù grub non è chiara ed intravedi solo delle strisce?

 

esatto proprio così...

----------

## Scen

Postare il contenuto di /boot/grub/grub.conf no, eh?  :Rolling Eyes:  (e anche /etc/fstab, è meglio)

Comunque il tuo problema dovrebbe essere causato dalla riga

```

splashimage=...

```

in cui hai specificato erroneamente l'immagine da visualizzare come sfondo.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *rete27 wrote:*   

> Salve ho un problema, quando appere la console del boot manager (grub ) mi viene visualizzata a righe...e non so proprio come risolvere  

 

succede quando specifichi in grub.conf un percorso sbagliato per l'opzione splashimage:

```
# Splash image to show behind grub.

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

verifica che il percorso e le partizioni siano corrette.

----------

## rete27

era proprio splashimage sbagliato. grazie mille a tutti

----------

